# Ubuntu hängt in der VirtualBox



## Stryke7 (23. Juni 2014)

*Ubuntu hängt in der VirtualBox*

Guten Abend zusammen, 

ich verzweifle gerade ein wenig mit meiner VirtualBox und Ubuntu. 

Die Probleme fingen damit an, dass meine mehrere Monate gut funktionierende Ubuntu-Virtualisierung heute aus irgendeinem Grund nicht mehr wollte.  Sie hängt sich nach dem LoggIn einfach auf, bzw tut garnichts mehr. 

Nachdem ich da nicht weitergekommen bin,  habe ich dann eine zweite VM mit Ubuntu eingerichtet.  Danach hatte ich dann das Problem, dass Ubuntu gewarnt hat, dass es zu wenig Speicher übrig hat um etwas herunterzuladen (eine 2,5GB große ISO).  Das ist bereits etwas seltsam, da es zu dem Zeitpunkt nur 5GB groß war und die eine dynamisch allokierte, 8GB große virtuelle Festplatte hat. 

Daraufhin habe ich ihm dann eine zweite Festplatte eingerichtet,  und seit dem bleibt auch dieses Ubuntu nach dem LoggIn kleben.  Auch nach einem entfernen der Festplatte.


Ich bin ehrlich gesagt ziemlich ratlos ...     Wo liegt das Problem?      Die VB einzeln funktioniert einwandfrei, meine anderen VMs haben keine Probleme. 


Specs:

Host:
i7 3610QM, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, GT650M und ein 1080p Monitor,   Win 7 HP SP1. 

Guest: 
Ubuntu 14.04,  1 bzw 4 Threads,  3GB RAM, 8GB Speicher,  Auflösung dynamisch an die Fenstergröße der VB angepasst.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ubuntu hängt in der VirtualBox*

Könnte an der Plattengröße der VM liegen. Ubuntu legt Standardmäßig eine Partition für die Auslagerungsdatei an. Die ist entweder gleichgroß oder halb so groß wie der verfügbare RAM. Von den 8GB bleiben also entweder 5 oder 6,5 GB für´s System übrig.
Starte mal ne neue VM mit ner 15GB-Platte und 3GB RAM. Das sollte dann laufen.


----------



## Jimini (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ubuntu hängt in der VirtualBox*

Du kannst ebenfalls versuchen, irgendein Livesystem in der VM zu booten und dir dann mal die letzten Log-Einträge anzusehen:
- /-Partition der Ubuntu-Installation mounten
- im Terminal /var/log/messages, /var/log/syslog, /var/log/kern, /var/log/dmesg anschauen (die Namen der Logs können variieren)

MfG Jimini


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ubuntu hängt in der VirtualBox*

Kleines Update:

Ich glaube, es liegt tatsächlich am Speicher. 


Ich habe festgestellt,  wenn man ihm im Login-Screen ein paar Sekunden mehr Zeit lässt,  lädt das System danach vollständig.  Und meckert dann über die volle Festplatte.

Was mich daran wiederum wundert, ist, dass diese nur 5,9GB groß ist.   Die VirtualBox hat ein Laufwerk mit 8GB und dynamischer Größe, welche derzeit auch nur bei 5,9GB liegt.   Wieso wird dieses virtuelle Laufwerk denn nun bei Bedarf nicht vergrößert? 


Ich vermute übrigens, dass auch die Startprobleme wirklich daran liegen, da Ubuntu doch bei jedem Start einige KB von irgendwas im System schreibt.


----------

